# Where to buy Canare DigiFlex Gold



## lmf22

In the April, 2008 issue of Stereophile, one of their recommended digital interconnects was the Canare Digiflex Gold model RCAPOO3F, but I couldn't seem to find a place that sell them. Does any one know where I could get one?


----------



## kaldaim

http://www.markertek.com/Product.asp...&search=0&off=

 *edit* link was bad, sorry


----------



## lmf22

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kaldaim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_S/PDIF Digital Audio Cables at Markertek.com

 *edit* link was bad, sorry_

 

Thank you for the link. Do you know if they are terminated by Canare? Are they cold-welded (i.e., crimped and without use of solder?) 

 How do these compare with the Blue Jeans coaxial? They also use the Canare RCA connectors, but with a Belden 1694A cable (18 AWG). I have the Blue Jean coax, so if they are similar I wouldn't bother "upgrading."


----------



## lmf22

Nevermind, I emailed the distributor Tecnec and they said the cable is Canare L-4CFB and the crimp connector is the RCAP-C4F. The cable is 21 AWG compared to the 18 AWG Blue Jean Belden 1694A. Blue Jeans also uses the RCAP-C53. I think I will just keep the Blue Jeans 1694A. Probably very little difference anyways.


----------



## dura

Sorry to raise an old thread, but I wanted to share my experience with this cable, which I bought for about €35,- with ferrite clamps.
Last week I decided to replace the Oyaide 510  use as a digital interconnect for the Canare Digiflex gold with 2 ferrite clamps I had lying around.
The difference was surprising; first that there was a difference anyway between digital cables, and second, that the Digiflex at 1/5 of the price was clearly better then the Oyaide.
The Oyaide was a little bit too smooth in my system; the Digiflex seems to add more treble, giving a much more spatial and more upfront sound stage that was a good thing in my set (see sign).
Mind you, with my former DAC (Audio-GD Ref5DSP) I preferred the Oyaide, so my preference is system dependent.
It keeps on amazing me there sometimes is a clear audible difference between digital cables, that manifest itself as a significant sound stage size difference in my speaker based set.
I also tried the ferrite beads on the Oyaide but that didn't seem to make any difference; on the Digiflex they seemed to tame the treble in a good way, but I didn't really experiment in that direction.


----------



## lmf22

No need to apologize.  It's always good to know others' experiences.  I forgot that started this threat.  I found Blue Jean Belden 1694A was really good and kept it for a while.  Then the upgraditis bug came in and I upgraded to the Black Cat Veloce ($123).  I found that the Veloce gave it more treble and had better transparency.  Now that I have the Ayre QB-9 USB DAC I no longer needed a coax cable.  The Blue Jean Belden 1694A went to my dad's CD player, and the Veloce is somewhere in my closet. 
   
  ThenQuote:


dura said:


> Sorry to raise an old thread, but I wanted to share my experience with this cable, which I bought for about €35,- with ferrite clamps.
> Last week I decided to replace the Oyaide 510  use as a digital interconnect for the Canare Digiflex gold with 2 ferrite clamps I had lying around.
> The difference was surprising; first that there was a difference anyway between digital cables, and second, that the Digiflex at 1/5 of the price was clearly better then the Oyaide.
> The Oyaide was a little bit too smooth in my system; the Digiflex seems to add more treble, giving a much more spatial and more upfront sound stage that was a good thing in my set (see sign).
> ...


----------

